# Clearing Receptors after cycle



## pimprn (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello how important is it to clear your receptors after a steroid cycle? I have been on a long cycle and am done. A bud send me some Albuterol to take to clear out my receptors. He said you need to do this, and do lots of cardio before you start another cycle? I have been reading but dont know what dose and i cannot find any subjects in google on this besides how it works. 

Any answers thanks guys!?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 19, 2010)

pimprn said:


> Hello how important is it to clear your receptors after a steroid cycle? I have been on a long cycle and am done. A bud send me some Albuterol to take to clear out my receptors. He said you need to do this, and do lots of cardio before you start another cycle? I have been reading but dont know what dose and i cannot find any subjects in google on this besides how it works.
> 
> Any answers thanks guys!?


 Never heard of any of this your bud gave you bad advice. After a cycle you need a good pct your body will clear the aas on its own.  Pct will get you back too normal hormone levels.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have no idea what your friend is talking about.

The only "receptors" you hear about people "cleaning out" are those affected by clenbuterol (not that Albuterol is NOT a substitute for clen either). Also note that neither clen nor albuterol is a steroid.


----------



## pimprn (Apr 19, 2010)

Well check this site out:
Steroid Receptor Clearing

How long does it take to flush everything out? I just want to prepare for next cycle.....after i get mself naturally stable, and all horomones back to order......Thanks for your replys !


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2010)

1) Trevor Smith is dead, this is either a pen name of a pencil neck or the truly deceased.

2) He mentions DNP or T3, not albuterol? Thyroid is suppressed a little while on cycle, but has nothing to do with steroid receptors (which ones are we talking about anyway?)

3) How long does it take to recover? I've seen a very gifted individual who hit about 285 pounds his FIRST cycle, take over a year to recover from his first cycle. He competed in a wrestling reality show and was semi-well known online. Everyones body is different, no generic answers will fit your question.

4) "Flushing things out," hormones will be long gone from your system but complete recuperation does not immediately follow, again this takes time, know how and genetic luck.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 19, 2010)

I think he mean receptors downgrading from being on proH (the same kind ) for too long .thats what i think he's talking about


----------



## pimprn (Apr 20, 2010)

no i wasnt taking proH i was taking AAS mabye i mis understood.........i know that test delivers messages to your cell or something in that context. Is there anything you can take so that the delivery message is strong and when it leaves its strong therefore a faster and stronger response, making better results?

Thanks guys


----------



## JackSquat (Jun 13, 2010)

Just takes time bro.  Some say that getting your metabolic rate up will speed clearing, but I can't back that up.  Plus a higher metabolisim can be counter productive when you're off.  A couple solid months off should normally be good to clear receptors.  Time on equals time off is kind of a myth in that receptors are not desensitized in relation to the length of cycle given it's not a really short one. Once they're baked they're baked.

Just some thoughts.

Peace... JS


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 13, 2010)

There is no such thing as cleaning receptors from an aas cycle.


----------



## unclem (Jun 13, 2010)

albuterol is a chemical cousin to clenbuterol. i dont know why he would advise this. you need pct treatment. clomid, hcg, nolva only if u need it. and tribulus 250- 500mg ed. i never come off a cycle, but, i do bridge after 12 wk cycles. i use for bridge lasix, aldactone, metformin, d-bol, 100mg test p 2xs a wk. water pils 3 wks in my bridge only. its been since i statred using gear at 25 yrs old and i have grown alot since then. jmo


----------

